

Show HN: Zite, an iPad magazine driven by machine learning - mikeklaas
http://zite.com

======
mikeklaas
Basically, it's Flipboard combined with recommendation and filter technology
that we've been working on for several years.

We released a few days ago and the demand completely took down our servers at
one point. We ended up quadrupling the server count by the end of the first
night. If people are interested, I'll write up how we survived.

